# She isn't pregnant is she? :(



## Rowsni (Jul 8, 2017)

I've had this adopted-from-feeder-bin gal who was housed with a bunch of rowdy males since the 7th of this month. She's yet to pop and he's not huge either. Nesting behavior is pretty solid, nipples are visible and she has a round belly that sits low. She doesn't look fat to me, moreso pregnant but not 'pregnant' enough for how far along she should be.

Is it safe to say by now that if she isn't showing and hasn't dropped some babes, she's not pregnant?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd give it a few more days, sometimes does can carry for a little longer than normal just like they can give birth earlier too, but maybe air on the side of her not being pregnant. They can always surprise you though.


----------

